# Hot Spots



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think it would be nice if the dwr had a website for ducks like they do for fish. I am sure that many of you have gone to the website www.widlife.uth.gov/hotspots to see what the reports are for the week on fishing throughout the state. Do you think that it would be beneficial to do a similar website, naming the main public water ways like they do on the website, and reporting how the waterfowling is going in that area? Would you guys support something like that if it meant giving a quick report on what you saw, not what you killed in that area so that the statistics could be kept up?


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree but then you would get everybody complaining about the dwr giving up there secert spot


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Bad idea for waterfowl! For a host of reasons.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think it would be bad as long as it was general WMA's and Bear River or the GSL or something.... just reporting on places people are going to go anyway, whether they read some internet report or not. Then the smaller ponds, lakes, rivers or whatever else is out there would be left up to actual scouting to find out if the birds are in or not.... I would definitely support something like that, just because I don't see any harm in putting up what everyone else is already seeing anyway.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not real in favor of fish hot spotting if its a confined or small area or pond. Areas that can or does have regular pressure, probably isn't a big deal.
Hot spotting in general is one thing "Utah Lake, Farminton Bay, Ogden Bay, etc. but any narrower than that I think WOULD cause some problems.


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

If they do that and tell you that farmington bay is the hot spot, you wont be able to hunt it. You'll pull into the parking lots and have no room to park, 300 boats in the water, 2000 people on the dikes, etc... just my .02


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jason411 said:


> If they do that and tell you that farmington bay is the hot spot, you wont be able to hunt it. You'll pull into the parking lots and have no room to park, 300 boats in the water, 2000 people on the dikes, etc... just my .02


And thats a whole different than now how? The WMA's are ALWAYS a zoo, seems more so here recently so reporting on bird numbers, what folks saw or whatever else isn't going to do much to increase or decrease pressure. The folks that put in work will still be getting their birds, regardless of who says what about the well known spots and the smaller off the beaten path spots won't get tagged any more than they do now.


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

yeah fishing is a lot differnt than duck hunting. i wouldnt like it either. would be like the opener everywhere they said was a hot spot.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Definitely not! Poor idea. Enough hot spotting is done on the internet, the last thing we need is a report of which units are producing more birds, especially late in the year when things start to ice up and space gets limited as it is.


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

I was just throwing my opinion out there. How do you think it wouldnt get worse if a website starting giving out hotspots? Lets just hope they never do it.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

worst idea ever!!!! wish they would boot people off of forums who hot spot!!! people are so stupid sometimes, why ruin an area or add pressure to it...remember other people hunt the areas you do, its not just your spot that your hot spotting...SILENCE IS THE GOLDEN RULE!!!!!!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know if all of you read close enough to my post. I stated that the report would be of the same kind of waterways that are on that website. Of course it would not post your favorite pond to go to, or a secluded area. But it would be nice to have something to go and read up on if I am trying to decide to go to Willard Bay, or possibly Utah Lake for a morning hunt. I am talking about the main public waterways like Willard Bay, Utah Lake, GSL, Pelican Lake, Steineker, places down south. What is the difference between that, and if I am thinking of going to a certain lake for a morning and posting it on here and asking how the ducks are?


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

> Bad idea for waterfowl! For a host of reasons.


The DWR plants fish, and most fly fishermen catch and release. 
My father taught us his lesson learned. He took a coworker to hot goose spot, and coworker promised he would not take anyone. Next the coworker said I am taking the day of, and took two of his relatives. They were not the best shots, and basically ruined the spot. That was the end of their relationship. Putting it politely, you want to put 200-500 viewing people on a spot? 10Tenner


----------

